# Uzbin Ambush a Year Later



## tomahawk6 (8 Aug 2009)

http://www.parismatch.com/Actu-Match/Societe/Actu/Afghanistan.-Retour-dans-la-vallee-de-la-mort-118855/

Il y a un an, le 18 août 2008, dix soldats français tombaient dans une embuscade des Talibans. Récit de leurs dernières heures héroïques 

interview Patrick Forestier - Paris Match 

Notre reporter a rencontré Frédéric Pons, ancien officier du « Grand 8 » devenu spécialiste des questions de défense. Il revient sur la tragédie de l'Uzbin en 2008

Paris Match. Comment avez-vous travaillé pour écrire ce récit ?
Frédéric Pons. J'ai confronté les rapports officiels, les témoignages des rescapés et de leurs chefs, et ce que m'ont dit les familles, notamment celle de Julien Le Pahun. Grâce à elles, j'ai pu comprendre le sens de l'engagement de ces jeunes, leurs espoirs et leurs doutes, mais aussi et surtout la détermination qui explique leur comportement au feu. Les familles m'ont aussi confié des témoignages poignants, des lettres. Par exemple, pour Julien Le Pahun, qui allait fêter son vingtième anniversaire le 20 août, deux jours après l'embuscade. La veille, il s'était rendu à la messe du dimanche célébrée à Tora par Mgr Le Gall, l'évêque aux armées. Ce n'était pas son habitude. Il avait discuté avec l'aumônier à propos de cette phrase du "Je vous salue Marie": "Priez pour nous maintenant et à l'heure de notre mort..." Le 16 juillet, avant de partir pour l'Afghanistan, il avait écrit sur son blog : "J'ai juste envie de dire que la mort est devant moi et qu'elle est terrifiante..." A Roissy, quand il quitte ses parents, il a les yeux embués de larmes. Il dit : "Aujourd'hui je pars mener une guerre à 5 300 kilomètres de ceux que j'aime. Quoi qu'il arrive, pensez à moi comme l'homme que je suis devenu." 

Avec le recul, peut-on considérer que cette mission de reconnaissance était suffisamment bien préparée ?
Le 15 août, trois jours auparavant, une première patrouille est allée jusqu'au village de Sper Kunday, qui marque le début de la zone des combats. Le capitaine commandant la compagnie Carmin et le lieutenant chef de la 3e section [Carmin 3] prennent alors contact avec la population mais ne reconnaissent pas le col, faute de temps. Des villageois leur confirment la présence des talibans et les mettent en garde : "Ne vous éternisez pas", conseillent-ils. Les officiers répondent : "On reviendra." Toute la vallée sait que les Français veulent reconquérir le terrain. Les Italiens, qui occupaient le poste avant eux, ne sortaient quasiment plus depuis qu'ils avaient eu à déplorer un mort. 

Côté français, on devine bien que les talibans sont au courant qu'une entreprise de reconquête du terrain est en marche.
Oui, tout le monde le sait. Du coup, après avoir observé les modes d'action français, les insurgés préparent une nasse, une embuscade, en aménageant des postes de tirs et en stockant des munitions au sommet et derrière le col, et sur les itinéraires de repli. Leur capacité de mobilisation et leur puissance de feu étaient connues mais n'ont pas été suffisamment prises en compte. Il n'y a pas eu, ce jour-là, de reconnaissance aérienne qui aurait peut-être décelé les postes de combat ennemis. Les Français ont donc très peu de renseignements sur une zone dont on sait, pourtant, qu'elle est infestée de talibans. Il n'y a pas non plus de commandement et de coordination sur le terrain entre les deux sections afghanes, les deux sections françaises et le groupe d'une dizaine d'hommes des forces spéciales américaines. Personne ne commandait vraiment... 

Je me souviens que les moudjahidin pratiquaient le même type d'embuscade contre les Soviétiques qui, pour les éviter, déposaient en hélicoptère leurs commandos sur les crêtes. A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas eu de demande d'hélicoptères ou de drones pour cette mission. 
Ce 18 août, les hélicoptères français n'étaient pas disponibles. Ils servaient à transporter ou à protéger une mission américaine d'inspection du poste de Tora, d'où est partie la patrouille, avec le général McKiernan, le commandant de l'Isaf. Le colonel de Cevins, patron du bataillon français de Kaboul, et le capitaine Crézé, chef de Carmin, ont été occupés toute la matinée à recevoir ces VIP. 

C'est le parachutiste Le Pahun qui sera abattu le premier.
Il était le voltigeur de pointe de la section. A 50 mètres du col, il est fauché par une rafale. Ses camarades de Carmin 3 retrouveront son corps à l'aube. C'est le début de furieux combats. Damien Buil, le chef de groupe qui est parti le chercher, revient en titubant. "Je suis touché au ventre", dit-il avant de tomber, à découvert, au milieu de la piste. Marchand, Darchy et Gros veulent à leur tour y aller. Soudain surgit un taliban. Darchy vide la moitié de son chargeur sur lui. Pendant ce temps, Marchand tire le blessé derrière le rocher où sont abrités ses camarades. Ils lui enlèvent son casque, son gilet pare-balles percé par les éclats, posent un pansement compressif. Damien veut vivre. Il résiste pour sa femme Aurore, enceinte d'un petit garçon, et pour Lilou, sa fillette de 2 ans et demi. 

Les talibans attendaient visiblement les Français.
Oui, ils ont su quand ils ont quitté leur base de Tora, puis les ont vus venir de loin, entrer dans la vallée, progresser ensuite à pied vers eux. Ils disposent de fusils-mitrailleurs, de tireurs d'élite équipés de fusils Dragunov à lunette. Ils tirent d'abord sur les premiers éléments français. Ensuite, leurs snipers cherchent à éliminer le chef de la section, l'adjudant Gaëtan Evrard, blessé, et son radio, qui sera tué. Les talibans sont à cinq contre un. Les Français tentent de se regrouper pour se dégager du feu ennemi. Les avions et les hélicoptères américains arrivés un peu plus tard mitraillent les talibans qui essaient alors de s'imbriquer au milieu des Français. C'est presque du corps à corps. Un taliban surgit à 20 mètres de Dussat. Darchy lance une grenade et "sèche" l'insurgé. Au même moment, l'adjudant Evrard est touché à l'épaule. Ils sont quatre soldats à se serrer derrière un petit rocher. Le tireur d'élite Kevin Chassaing réussit à éliminer un sniper à 450 mètres. Mais les talibans ripostent, sautant de rocher en rocher. Alexis Taani, le radio, alterne bouche-à-bouche et massage cardiaque sur un blessé. Une balle lui traverse la main et frappe Buil, qui s'éteint peu après. Les talibans ont compris et concentrent leurs tirs sur ce petit groupe. L'adjudant Evrard est menacé. Taani se dresse devant lui pour faire écran. Des balles claquent dans son dos. Il vient de se sacrifier pour sauver son adjudant. Darchy et Chassaing le traînent sur la piste pendant que trois camarades vident leur dernier chargeur pour les couvrir. Le premier, Darchy, prend une balle dans le tibia. Chassaing tombe, touché à la cuisse. Un second projectile le frappe en pleine tête. Un taliban surgit devant Darchy. Il n'a plus que son pistolet automatique. C'est quitte ou double. A 20 mètres, il vide son chargeur. Le taliban s'effondre. 

Des soldats français se sacrifient pour sauver leurs camarades... 
Le caporal-chef Penon a le genou fracassé par une balle. Blessé, l'adjudant ne peut pas le porter. Il faut courir. L'infirmier préfère rester, lucide sur son état. Il sera découvert mort près du même rocher, après avoir épuisé ses munitions pour couvrir le départ de ses camarades. Plus loin, une balle percute le casque de Garabedian. Il est sonné mais Nicolas Grégoire l'entraîne vers un rocher. Soudain, un cri, une chute : le caporal-chef Grégoire est fauché à son tour. Garabedian se précipite sur lui et reçoit comme une immense claque dans le dos, qui le jette au sol. C'est une volée d'éclats, heureusement arrêtée par son gilet pare-balles. Plus loin, Paul, Hamada et Waetheane progressent accroupis. Une balle casse le bras d'Hamada. Waetheane est lui aussi touché. Il réussit à sauter un muret mais les impacts les poursuivent. Waetheane, touché une seconde fois, a la force de courir s'abriter derrière un rocher. Le groupe lui injecte une dose de morphine et lui fait un garrot. 
A côté se trouve Anthony Rivière, 22 ans, qui se plaint du ventre. Il n'y a pourtant ni sang ni impact sur son pare-balles. On découvrira que ce jeune Réunionnais a pris dans le tibia une balle qui est remontée jusqu'au foie, provoquant une hémorragie interne fatale. Hamada, lui, ne sent plus son bras droit, retourné dans son dos. Tout seul, il le ramène devant, récupère le garrot tourniquet dans sa trousse, le pose sur la blessure et serre avec les dents. Il renonce à la morphine pour ne pas s'endormir. Lui aussi veut vivre, par amour : sa femme est enceinte. 

Les parachutistes français sont parfois si près des talibans qu'ils les entendent parler.
Oui, ils descendent de façon espacée et crient pour se parler. A un moment, Gros comprend qu'ils sont arrivés à hauteur du secteur où se trouvent les corps de Buil, Chassaing et Taani. Ils devinent que les talibans dépouillent leurs camarades, récupèrent leurs armes. Marchand les entend rire. Il imagine la curée. Pour lui, c'est trop. Il lance une première grenade défensive quadrillée, qui en couche quatre ou cinq. Du coup, c'est le silence. Il veut jeter la seconde mais, blessé au bras, n'arrive plus à la dégoupiller. Gros voit quatre talibans se redresser au moment de la première explosion. D'une rafale, il en tue deux. Deux autres se mettent à vociférer dans leur radio. Une nouvelle grenade ramène le silence. Il détecte un autre taliban sur la droite, tire, le blesse et en abat un troisième venu l'aider. Les paras ont su rendre coup pour coup pendant des heures. 

Au fil des heures, ils ont quand même le moral qui baisse.
C'est sûr, mais sans perdre leurs moyens. Ils restent très solidaires. Ils se parlent beaucoup d'un rocher à l'autre. Bien entraînés, ils ont la foi et sont disciplinés. Lorsque le caporal-chef Marchand ne peut plus bouger, il demande à ses hommes d'aller chercher de l'aide. Lui attendra sur place. "Pas question, répondent ses hommes. On ne vous laisse pas." "Ça ne sert à rien", gueule Marchand en leur jetant un caillou. "C'est un ordre !" Les soldats obéissent. Marchand se retrouve seul. Trois talibans descendent dans sa direction. Waetheane, Paul et Garabedian sont couchés dans un talweg. Les insurgés passent sans les voir. Marchand serre plus fort sa grenade, sa dernière arme. Il ne bouge plus. Les talibans ne s'arrêtent pas, le croyant mort. Le caporal-chef hallucine : il pense voir le soleil monter, alors qu'il est en train de se coucher. Au bout d'une heure, il décide de descendre, à son rythme. Mais, juste un peu plus haut, un fusil-mitrailleur tire de courtes rafales pour bloquer le passage. La seule solution, c'est sa dernière grenade. Il se concentre, respire un grand coup, la dégoupille calmement et la lance au plus juste. Abasourdi par ses tirs, le taliban n'a pas entendu la cuillère sauter. Il disparaît dans l'explosion. La voie est libre. Soudain, un hélicoptère américain fonce droit sur lui. Il est à 10 mètres. Marchand croit qu'il va se faire buter pour ses camarades ! De son bras valide, il fait de grands gestes lents. Le pilote hésite, manœuvre un quart de tour à gauche et tire une salve de roquettes loin derrière le caporal-chef, qui entend des cris. L'hélicoptère vient de lui sauver la vie en anéantissant un nid d'insurgés. Il hurle sa rage de vivre et ne peut s'empêcher de crier aux talibans : "Bandes de chiens." 

On a dit que les soldats français étaient partis sans beaucoup de munitions.
Ils avaient une dotation maximale, compte tenu du poids à porter : 7 ou 8 chargeurs chacun, soit environ 200 cartouches. Mais le combat a duré cinq à six heures, à haute intensité, et ils ne pouvaient pas être réapprovisionnés. Même les véhicules blindés qui les appuyaient depuis le village, 600 mètres plus bas, se sont trouvés à court. Les projectiles des talibans ricochaient sur leurs blindages. Ils sont allés se réapprovisionner chez les Américains, restés en retrait pour guider les avions. 

Les renforts ont-ils mis longtemps à arriver ?
Vingt-cinq minutes après l'alerte, le capitaine Crézé partait du poste de Tora à la tête de 80 soldats répartis dans 20 véhicules blindés, en demandant un appui aérien. Il a mis une heure vingt pour arriver sur place alors qu'il faut deux heures en temps normal. 

Ces soldats étaient-ils trop jeunes et mal entraînés pour aller combattre en Afghanistan ?
Jeunes, c'est vrai. Mal entraînés, c'est faux. Depuis la nuit des temps, les soldats sont toujours jeunes, par définition. On a oublié que le service militaire était à 18 ans. S'ils n'avaient pas été aussi bien entraînés, ils seraient peut-être tous morts. C'est ce qui a sauvé les rescapés, qui souffrent d'ailleurs de ces accusations. On peut dire que ce sont des gamins, mais ils n'ont pas paniqué. Ils ont 20 ans, des parents, une fiancée ou, pour les plus âgés, des enfants. Ils pensaient à eux pendant les combats. On a entendu des blessés crier : "Maman, je ne veux pas mourir !" Mais ils se sont battus comme des lions en pensant, justement, à leur famille ou à leurs copains. C'est ce qui les a fait tenir sous le feu, avec la rage de se battre et de vivre, sans cesser de s'encourager les uns les autres. Leur section était une famille. Plusieurs se sont sacrifiés pour leurs copains. 

Un an après cette embuscade, que sont devenus les survivants de la section Carmin 2 ?
Ils sont au régiment, à Castres. La section Carmin 2 est en sommeil. Les survivants pansent leurs plaies physiques et morales. Les blessés poursuivent leur rééducation. Mais le plus dur, ce sont les blessures psychologiques, qui perdurent. Hantés par leurs souvenirs, ils se posent beaucoup de questions, notamment sur le montage de cette patrouille du 18 août 2008, sur l'absence des mortiers, sur l'arrivée des renforts, sur le comportement ou les choix de tel ou tel chef. Beaucoup estiment ne pas encore avoir eu toutes les réponses. Ils souffrent aussi d'un sentiment de culpabilité d'être revenus vivants. "Est-ce que j'ai bien agi par rapport aux autres ?" "Qu'est-ce que les autres n'ont pas fait pour moi ?" Ils se tournent très souvent vers leur adjudant, Gaëtan Evrard, un père de famille meurtri, devenu un autre père pour les jeunes rescapés de l'enfer de la vallée de l'Uzbin. Ils continuent de voir les familles des copains morts au combat. Le fort esprit de corps du 8e RPIMa contribue à cicatriser les blessures. Le 19 juillet dernier, sept d'entre eux ont été décorés de la médaille militaire, ce qui est exceptionnel pour des soldats du rang aussi jeunes, âgés d'à peine 20 ans. Quant aux talibans qui ont mené l'embuscade, la plupart d'entre eux - près de 80 - et la quasi-totalité de leurs chefs ont été éliminés pendant la contre-offensive et dans les opérations qui ont suivi.


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 Aug 2009)

Translation:

Our reporter met Frédéric Pons, a former officer of the "Great 8" and a specialist on defense issues. He talks about tragedy of the Uzbin ambush in 2008 that killed 10 French soldiers. 

Paris Match. How have you worked to write this story? 
Frédéric Pons. I confronted the official reports, the testimonies of survivors and their leaders, and what the families said, including the one of Julien Le Pahun. Thanks to them, I understand the commitment of these young men, their hopes and doubts, but also and above all the determination that explains their behavior in combat. The families have also given poignant testimonies, letters. For example, Julien Le Pahun, which would celebrate its twentieth anniversary on August 20th, two days after the ambush. The day before, he had gone to Sunday mass celebrated by Bishop Tora Le Gall, bishop to the armed forces. It was not his habit. He had talked with the chaplain about this sentence of "Hail Mary": "Pray for us now and at the hour of our death ..." On 16th July, before leaving for Afghanistan, he wrote on his blog: "I just want to say that death is before me and it is terrifying ..." At Roissy, when he leaves his parents, his eyes misty with tears. He said: "Today I go fight a war 5 300 km away from those I love. Whatever happens, think of me as the man I am today." 

With hindsight, can we consider that the reconnaissance mission was sufficiently well prepared? 
On 15 August, three days before, a first patrol went to the village of Sper Kunday, which marks the beginning of the war zone. The captain commanding the company Carmin and chief lieutenant of the 3rd section [Carmin 3] shall then contact the people do not recognize the neck, lack of time. Villagers they confirm the presence of Taliban and warned: "Do not for ever," they advise. Officers responded: "We will come back." The valley knows that the French want to regain the ground. The Italians, who occupied the post before them, used to stay in FOB since they had to mourn a death. 

On the French side, we can guess that the Taliban are aware that a company is regaining ground running. 
Yes, everyone knows it. So, after observing the french way of action, insurgents are preparing a trap, an ambush by setting up firing positions and storing ammunition at the top and behind the pass, and the escape routes. Their ability to mobilize and fire power were known but were not sufficiently taken into account. No air reconnaissance was made that day that might have detected the enemy fighting positions. The French have very little information on an area that is known, however, it is infested with Taliban. There is no command and coordination on the ground between the two sections of the ANA, the two sections and the French group and a dozen men from U.S. Special Forces. Nobody was really commanding ... 

I remember that the Mujahideen were practicing similar ambush against the Soviets who, to avoid them, filed their commandos by helicopter on the peaks. To my knowledge, there has been no request for helicopters or UAV for this mission. 
This August 18, french helicopters were not available. They were used to carry or to protect an American mission inspection of the position of Torah, which is part of the patrol, with General McKiernan, the commander of ISAF. Colonel de Cevins, chief of the french battalion in Kabul, and Captain Crézé, Chief of Carmin, have been busy all morning to receive the VIP. 

The paratrooper Pahun is the first one to be shot dead. 
He was the outfielder edge of the section. 50 yards of the pass, he is killed by a burst. His fellows from Carmin 3 found his body at dawn. This is the beginning of a furious fighting. Damien Buil, the group leader who is gone to rescue him, come beack stumbling. "I'm hit in the stomach," he said before falling short in the middle of the runway. Marchand, and Gros Darchy in turn want to go help him. Suddenly there is a Taliban in front of them. Darchy fires a burst and kills him. Meanwhile, Marchand carries the wounded behind the rock which sheltered his comrades. They remove his helmet, his bulletproof vest pierced by shrapnel, and put a compression bandage to stop the bleeding. Damien wants to live. He resists for his wife Aurore, pregnant of a boy, and for his daughter, Lilou, aged 2.

The Taliban apparently were awaiting the French. 
Yes, they knew when they left their base at Tora, then saw them come from far into the valley, then walk forward to them. They have guns, sniper rifles equipped with Dragunov and with scopes. They primarily engage the first french elements. Then, their snipers try to eliminate the head of the section, the adjudant (Warrant Officer) Gaëtan Evrard, wounded, and his radio-man, who will be killed later. The Taliban are five against one. The French are trying to stay together to reduce the enemy fire. Planes and helicopters arrived a little later and offer fire support on the Taliban who try to nest in the middle of the French. It's almost the melee. A Taliban rises 20 meters away from Dussat. Darchy launches a grenade and "dry" the insurgent. At the same time, adjudant Evrard was shot in the shoulder. They are four soldiers to squeeze behind a small rock. The sniper Kevin Chassaing successfully eliminate a sniper located 450 meters from them. But the Taliban returned fire, jumping from rock to rock. Alexis Taani, radio, alternating mouth-to-mouth resuscitation and heart massage on one wounded. A bullet goes through his hand and hits Buil, who dies shortly thereafter. The Taleban have understood and are concentrating their fire on this small group. Adjudant Evrard is threatened. Taani stands before him to protect him. Bullets hit him in his back. He just sacrificed his life to save his comrade. Darchy and Chassaing dragged them on the runway while three of their comrades provided cover till the last bullet. First, Darchy takes a bullet in the tibia. Chassaing falls, hit in the thigh. A second bullet hit him in the head. A Taliban arose before Darchy. He kills him with his automatic pistol, emptying the mag. The Taliban fell dead.

French soldiers sacrificed themselves to save their comrades ... 
Caporal-chef Penon has its knee shattered by a bullet. Injured, the adjudant can not carry him anymore. They have to run. The medic remains lucid about his condition. He will be found dead near the same rock, after emptying all his mags of ammunition to cover the departure of his comrades. Later, a bullet struck Garabedian’s helmet. He is stunned but Nicolas Gregoire drags him behind a rock. Suddenly, a cry, a fall: Caporal-chef Gregory is hit by a burst in his turn. Garabedian rushes to get him and gets a huge slap in the back, which puts him on the ground. This is was grenade fragments, luckily stopped by his bulletproof vest. Further, Paul, Hamada and Waetheane progress slowly. A bullet breaks Hamada’s arm. Waetheane is also hit. He manages to jump over a wall but the impacts continue. Waetheane, hit a second time, finds the strength to run to hide behind a rock. The group injects him a dose of morphine and put him a tourniquet. 
Then Anthony Riviere, 22, who complains about him stomach. There is neither blood nor impact on its armor. Medical reports will reveal later that this young Réunionnais took a bullet in the tibia and went up to his liver, causing fatal internal bleeding. Hamada doesn’t feel his right arm anymore, broken and reversed hin his back. All alone, he puts a tourniquet around his arm. He renounces to inject himself morphine in order to stay conscious. He also wants to live by love: his wife is pregnant. 

French paratroopers are sometimes so close to the Taliban that they can hear them. 
Yes, they go down the mountain and shout to talk. At one point, Gros understands that they have arrived in the area where Buil, Chassaing and Taani died. They see that the Taliban robbed their comrades, and took their weapons. Marchand can hear them laughing. He launches a grenade as defensive grid, which kills four or five of them. Suddenly, the silence. He wants to throw the second but with his injured arm, he is unable to unpin it. Gros sees four Taliban recover after the first explosion. With a burst, he kills two. Two others began to scream in their radio. A new grenade brings them back to silence. He detects another Taliban on the right, he shoots, injures him and kills another one who came to help him. The paratroopers were able return fire for fire for hours. 

Over the hours, moral starts to decline.
Sure, but without losing their means. They remain very supportive. They talk a lot from a rock to another. Well trained, they have faith and are disciplined. When Caporal-chef Marchand can not move, he asked his men to seek help. And he would wait alone. "No way, said one of his men men. We will not leave you alone !" "It is useless to stay here" replyed Marchand while throwing pebbles at them by anger. "It is an order!" the soldiers obey. Marchand finds himself alone. Three Taliban reach him. Waetheane Paul and Garabedian lie in a talweg. The insurgents pass by without seeing them. Marchand holds a grenade, his last weapon. He does not move. The Taliban believe he is dead. The Caporal-chef starts to have hallucinations: he thinks the sun rise, while it is now sunset. After an hour, he decides to descend at his own pace. But just a little above, a Taleban with a machinegun sprays and blocks the path. The only solution is to use his last grenade. He calmly focuses on his target, and unpins it and throws it. The Taliban disappears in the explosion. The way is now clear. Suddenly, an American helicopter runs right over him. It is 10 meters away. Marchand believes he will be whacked for his comrades! His arm valid, he made gestures to show he needs help. The pilot hesitated, handling a quarter turn left and fired a salve of rockets behind the Caporal-chef, who heard screams. The helicopter had just saved his life by destroying a nest of insurgents. He screams his rage to live and could not help shouting to the Taliban: "Bands of scumbags." 

It was said that the french soldiers were left without much ammunition. 
They had what is required to have for combat, given the weight to be carried: 7 or 8 chargers each, or about 200 bullets. But the fight lasted five to six hours, high intensity, and they could not be replenished. Even armored vehicles that provided support from the village, 600 meters down, found themselves short. Taliban projectiles ricochet on the vehicles. They went in to replenish the Americans who remained behind to provide CAS.

Reinforcements have been slow to arrive? 
Twenty-five minutes after the alert, Captain Crézé left Torah at the head of 80 troops in 20 armored vehicles, requesting air support. It took a hour and twenty minutes to arrive at the scene while it takes two hours under normal circumstances. 

These soldiers were too young and poorly trained to fight in Afghanistan? 
Young, it's true. Poorly trained, it is false. Since ancient times, soldiers have always been young, by definition. We forgot that military service used to start at 18 years old. If they had not been so well trained, they might all be dead. This has saved the survivors, who also suffer from these charges. One can say that these are kids, but they have not panicked. They have 20 years, parents, a bride or, for older children. They thought of them during the fighting. We heard the wounded cry out: "Mom, I do not want to die!" But they fought like lions in mind, precisely, their families or their friends. This made them take place under fire, with the rage of fight and live, while continuing to encourage each other. Their section was a family. Many have sacrificed for their friends. 

One year after the ambush, what became the survivors of section Carmin 2? 
They are at the regiment at Castres. Section 2 Carmin is dormant (unavailable for combat). Survivors bandage their wounds physical and moral. The wounded continue their rehabilitation. But the hardest, the psychological scars that remain. Haunted by their memories, they raised many issues, including the fitting of the patrol of 18 August 2008 on the absence of mortars on the arrival of reinforcements on the behavior or choice of a particular leader. Many feel that they do not yet have all the answers. They also suffer from a sense of guilt for living income. "Did I act righteously compared to others?" "What others have done for me?" They often turn to their adjutant, Gaëtan Evrard, a father wounded, became a father for the young survivors of the hell of the Uzbin Valley. They continue to see the families of friends killed in combat. The strong esprit de corps of the 8th RPIMa helps heal wounds. On 19th July, seven of them were decorated with the Military Medal, which is unusual for soldiers of the rank as young, as young as 20 years. As for the Taliban who conducted the ambush, most of them - nearly 80 - and almost all of their leaders were eliminated during the offensive against them and in the operations that followed.


----------

